# Molche im Miniteich realistisch?



## Sternenbande (10. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen Miniteich zu bauen, würde für mich aber nur Sinn machen, wenn sich da Tiere zum Beobachten und Mückenlarven-fressen ansiedeln. Aber würden sich __ Molche an meinem Teich wohlfühlen?

Ich könnte einen Schalenteich von 120 bis 150 Liter anlegen, dieser würde sich an einer Stelle befinden, wo praktisch nie Schatten ist. Den Teich möchte ich dicht mit Pflanzen besetzen. Drumherum ist Sand und höheres Wiesengras.

Was denkt ihr wer würde sich da ansiedeln?

LG Sandra


----------



## Harry (10. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Sandra, 
wenn es bei euch __ Molche gibt, die Zugang zum Teich haben, kommen sie bestimmt. 
Genau so wie andere Amphibien.
Aber bitte keine fangen und einsetzen! 
Gruß Harry


----------



## troll20 (10. Aug. 2015)

Warum sollen da keine __ Frösche und co kommen, wenn sie den Weg von alleine finden.
Und mir ganz viel Glück kommt auch jemand zur Geburtenkontrolle, siehe:





LG René


----------



## Tanny (10. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Sandra,

herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.

Naturnahe Miniteiche mit reichlich Bepflanzung sind ideale Lebensräume für
__ Frösche, __ Molche, __ Kröten etc., weil sie in einem Mini eher nicht mit Fischen und
größeren Laichräubern  rechnen müssen.

Ich hatte in meinem Mini bereits im ersten Sommer die ersten Bewohner 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Sternenbande (11. Aug. 2015)

Oh das klingt ja toll. Ich hatte eher die Befürchtung, dass sich bei so kleinen Gewässern kein Tier ansiedelt. (Außer Mücken und co).

Kennt denn jemand die Teichschalen aus dem Baumarkt? Gibt es da Unterschiede? Ich würde wohl nach Obi oder Hagebau fahren, wie gesagt 120-150L wäre machbar.

Gruß Sandra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Aug. 2015)

Hi Sandra

die Hoffnung an die Ansiedlung von Molchen, __ Kröten, Fröschen sollte man bei nur 120-150l jedenfalls runterschrauben

auf 1qm2 Fläche umgerechnet wären das 12-15cm Wasserstand, auf 2qm nur noch 6-8cm.
In der Natur trocknen solche Pfützen schnell aus und werden daher im allgemeinen nur von an periodische Gewässer angepaßte Lebewesen besiedelt die entweder eine rapide Entwicklung hinlegen, Dauereier legen können die das Austrocknen überstehen oder schnell per Luftweg umziehen können.
Viel mehr als Wasserflöhe, Insekten/Insektenlarven und Co sollte man da net unbedingt erwarten

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2015)

Sternenbande schrieb:


> Kennt denn jemand die Teichschalen aus dem Baumarkt?


Die kleinen Schalen tun sich alle nicht viel. Nehm Maß im Garten, was passen könnte und dann schau Dich in beiden Märkten um. Die haben nicht zwingend das gleiche Sortiment. Nimm auf jeden Fall so groß, vor allem so tief wie möglich! Oder Du schaust mal - manchmal gibt es bei ebay oder ebay.kleinanzeigen was brauchbares Gebrauchtes.


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Aug. 2015)

Hei, nimm lieber eine Folie, dann kriegste das Loch tiefer hin...
Das is meine Pfütze kurz nach Einrichtung...
Ich hab grad die Erde aus dem Loch hinten und Außenrum geschippt und die Folie da drüber gelegt...
So entstand dann immerhin ein Loch von 90cm tiefe
Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten gibts ringsum...
Noch paar Bilder wie er sich dann entwickelt hat.
Es leben nur Moderlischen und Bitterlinge drin...
Und unzählige Molchbabys und alles mögliche an __ Libellen und Wassergefleuch, was es so gibt...
Das Ding ist von Wasserkannte zu Wasserkannte ca. 3,5x2,5m
Und die Folie hält wieder erwarten sehr lange..ich hatte die billigste gekauft die es gibt...weil sie für einen andern Zweck gedacht war...
Aber ich bin toootal happy mit meinem kleinen Biotop
VG Monika


----------



## pema (11. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Sandra,
herzlich Willkommen.

120L bis 150L sind schon arg klein. Ein Mörtelbottich hat ja schon 90L. Ich habe in den letzten zwei Jahren herabgesetzte Teichschalen in Baumärkten geschossen. 480 L und 280 L. Viel Platz nehmen die auch nicht weg. Aber durch das etwas größere Volumen bleiben auch die Wasserbedingungen etwas länger stabil (sprich Temperatur und Wasserstand) . Wenn __ Molche in dein Becken wandern, dann ja nur deshalb, um sich fortzupflanzen. Die Larven müssen dann einige Zeit in dem Becken verbleiben, um heranwachsen zu können. Da ist es natürlich sinnvoll, wenn 1. genug Nahrung vorhanden ist und 2. die Temperatur bei heißem Wetter nicht zu hoch wird.
Wenn du also genug Platz hast...größer machen. Und wenn nicht: tiefer. Mehr Liter wären für Amphibien schon ganz gut.
petra


----------



## Sternenbande (11. Aug. 2015)

Danke für die Antworten. Wenn ich das so sehe scheint es keinen Sinn zu machen einen Teich anzulegen.


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, ich frage mich gerade, was überhaupt Dein Motiv ist, eine Wasserstelle anzulegen?
Mir machen die Pfützen soviel Freude das ich noch etliche Topfteiche herrumstehen habe...allerdings bin ich ein Wasserpflanzenjunkey und freu mich wie Bolle, wenn ich sehe, wie Tiere diese Annehmen. Also auch mit einem kleinen Wasserloch, kann man die Tiere der Umgebung glücklich machen.
Aber es ist wie mit allem...man muß sich erstmal einlesen, recherchieren, sich ein Bild machen, ermitteln was passend ist und dann mit dem angelesen Wissen loslegen...
Es macht echt sehr viel Freude, auch wenn es am Anfang nicht perfekt aussieht.Das kommt schon mit der Zeit.
Vorgefertigte Bauteile sind kein Garant fürs Gelingen, sondern Kreativität und Engagement.
Gib nicht gleich auf, auch wenn es vielleicht umständllich erscheint...
VG Monika


----------



## Ida17 (11. Aug. 2015)

Nabend!

Ich habe neben meinem großen Teich, einen Maurerbottich mit 90l seid Jahren bepflanzt und vor kurzem hatte dort ein großer Frosch Zuflucht vor der Sommerhitze gesucht. Richtig toll, obwohl ich nicht weiß wie er/sie es dort reingeschafft hat, ist nämlich nicht in die Erde eingelassen 
Allzu viel Wasser nachschütten muss man auch nicht, da der Bottich im Halbschatten steht. 
Ich finde jede "Pfütze" toll, ob sich jetzt __ Molche oder andere Amphibien einfinden ist nebensächlich, da es soooo viele andere Tiere zu beobachten gibt! Also zieh dein Ding durch, es lasse sich sehr bald viele Bewohner begutachten


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2015)

Hmm, wolltest Du das Teichlein nur wegen der __ Molche? Wo doch __ Frösche und __ Kröten viel kontinuierlicher und spannender zu beobachten sind. Die meisten Molcharten kommen nur zum Ablaichen in den Teich. Wasserfrösche wohnen das ganze Jahr (ausser im Winter) am Teich. Im Sommer kommen Kröten gerne zum Baden. Wasserschnecken ziehen ihre Bahnen und Libellenlarven und weiteres Getier bevölkern Boden und Wände. Es gibt soviel zu sehen in einem Miniteich.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Aug. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Oder Du schaust mal - manchmal gibt es bei ebay oder ebay.kleinanzeigen was brauchbares Gebrauchtes.


Das würde ich auch machen....da gibt es die auch mal für umsonst.


----------



## Harry (12. Aug. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> In der Natur trocknen solche Pfützen schnell aus und werden daher im allgemeinen nur von an periodische Gewässer angepaßte Lebewesen besiedelt die entweder eine rapide Entwicklung hinlegen, Dauereier legen können die das Austrocknen überstehen oder schnell per Luftweg umziehen können.
> Viel mehr als Wasserflöhe, Insekten/Insektenlarven und Co sollte man da net unbedingt erwarten



Sorry, nicht böse gemeint, aber das ist quatsch!
Wenn __ Molche und sonstige Amphibien so wählerisch oder gar intelligent sind, warum nutzen sie dann Radspuren?
Ich sehe hier im Frühjahr ständig ausgetrocknete Pfützen im Wald, in denen Froschlaich auf dem trocknen liegt.
Auch Molche besiedeln solche Wasserlagen die innerhalb weniger Wochen, ja manchmal sogar Tagen, ausgetrocknet sind und daher für eine erfolgreiche Nachzucht völlig ungeeignet sind. 
90 Liter Maurerkübel reichen schon um ein kleines Biotop zu erschaffen:
 

Und auch wenn dein Teichlein nur einen Wasserstand von 10 bis 20 cm hat (den du dann auch bei Trockenheit aufrecht erhältst), würden sich Molche darin wohl fühlen!


----------



## Sternenbande (12. Aug. 2015)

Also ich möchte schon einen Teich mit Tieren haben, allein schon wegen der Mücken und damit ich was zum Beobachten habe. Nur wenn nicht mal __ Molche und __ Frösche kommen, wer soll dann kommen außer Mücken? Wasserschnecken fände ich nun nicht gerade interessant.


----------



## Christine (12. Aug. 2015)

Ergänzung: Soweit ich weiß, sind __ Unken sogar auf diese austrocknenden Laichpfützen spezialisiert.


----------



## Harry (12. Aug. 2015)

Würde es eher angepasst nennen. 
Unkenlaich und auch die Quappen entwickeln sich sehr schnell. Damit haben sie sich evolutionär an die Fortpflanzung in Pfützen angepasst.


----------



## Harry (12. Aug. 2015)

@Sternenbande :
Liest du nur die negative Beiträge?


----------



## Sternenbande (12. Aug. 2015)

Naja bislang kamen ja eher negative Beiträge.

Mittlerweile habe ich auch einen 250L Teich gefunden, welcher noch klein genug wäre für meinen Garten.


----------



## Harry (12. Aug. 2015)

Okay, du machst also quasi eine Abstimmung?
Ich würde abschließend sagen,
wenn ein Teich ohne __ Molche dir nicht ausreicht, lass es.
Auf meine Frage, ob es bei dir im Garten bzw in deiner direkten Umgebung überhaupt Molche gibt, sehe ich keine Antwort.
Molche müssen schon vorhanden sein um dein neues Gewässer zu besiedeln.
Die können auch nicht __ fliegen.


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Aug. 2015)

Hei..wegen Mücken brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken machen...
Vielleicht ganz am Anfang wenn er noch frisch ist..später dann nichtmehr...
Ich versuch im Mom krampfhaft schwarze Mückenlarven für meine Aquarienfische zu ziehen...
Das erreiche ich nur mit einem Mörtelkübel, mit einem Schippchen Erde und frischem Leitungswasser..da gehen die alle rein.
Meine Wasserflohpötte und die Topfteiche gucken die mit dem "A...h" nicht an...
Die Wasserflohpötte muß ich erst ablassen die Wasserflöhe verfüttern und frisches Leitungswasser rein..dann gehn die Mücken auch wieder rein...
Aber die Wasserflöhe brauch ich ja auch ;-)
Und in den Pflanzenpötten gehen immer __ Libellen rein..die fangen jede Mückenlarve..oder __ Schwimmkäfer...
Die sollen da garnicht rein..weil ich da meine Garnelen in die Sommerfrische packen will...diesjahr war ich zu faul mich bei 35° abends hinzustellen und die Libellenlarven am oberen Rand rauszufangen und in den Teich zu tragen..also mußten die Garnelen drin bleiben :-(

Mal ´ne kleine Auswahl, wie sowas im Topf aussieht...ich hab überall Aquarienthermometer drin...auch in diesem extremen Sommer wurde keiner von denen wärmer als 32°
Da sind die Fischbabys noch munter unterwegs..oben unter der Wasseroberfläche, wo es am wärmsten ist und das meiste Zoo und Phytoplankton rumschwimmt...
Also auch ein Mörtelkübel und ein kleiner Fertigteich ist für sich selbst ansiedelnde Tiere geeignet.
Nur würde ich die gegen die Ansicht für große Teiche so aufstellen, das die Mittagssonne nicht direkt drauftrifft...allso das er von 13-16:00Uhr im Schatten liegt...
Das kann auch ein großer Oleanderbusch oder eine große andere Zierpflanze dahinter im Topf bewerkstelligen...(*ggg* oder ein Sonnenschirm ;-) 
Aber selbst wenn die Sonne draufknallt ist ab 50 Liter nicht schlimm...
Einfach mal anfangen...wenn Du willst vielleicht auch erstmal mit einem Topf...
Man kann die Löcher mit Heisklebepistole von beiden Seiten zukleben, wenn welche drin sind.
Ich sag nur..Du wirst es lieben...Wasser hat sooooo eine Anziehungskraft..auch ein Terassetischteich hat was ;-)
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Aug. 2015)

Harry schrieb:


> Sorry, nicht böse gemeint, aber das ist quatsch!
> Wenn __ Molche und sonstige Amphibien so wählerisch oder gar intelligent sind, warum nutzen sie dann Radspuren?
> Ich sehe hier im Frühjahr ständig ausgetrocknete Pfützen im Wald, in denen Froschlaich auf dem trocknen liegt.
> Auch Molche besiedeln solche Wasserlagen die innerhalb weniger Wochen, ja manchmal sogar Tagen, ausgetrocknet sind und daher für eine erfolgreiche Nachzucht völlig ungeeignet sind.
> ...



Hi,

da widersprichst Du dir aber selbst, zitrierst meinen Beitrag und schreibst das das austrocknen von Kleinstgewässern in der Natur Quatsch ist

ein paar Zeilen weiter schreibste dann aber das Du jährlich in der Natur Froschlaich in ausgetrockneten Pfützen siehst die zur erfolgreichen Nachzucht völlig ungeeignet sind (und adulten __ Frösche/Molche wo treiben die in dem Fall rum, immer noch in den ausgetrockneten Pfützen


@Sternenbande: Die heimischen Molche besiedeln keine Gewässer, denn als Landbewohner wie es auch Grasfrösche und __ Kröten sind, treiben sie sich nur zur Laichzeit im Gewässer rum. Ein paar Badegäste kommen zwar immer mal vorbei um sich mit Feuchtigkeit zu versorgen - gerade wenn es trocken ist wie die letzte Zeit - gehen danach aber wieder ihrer Wege


----------



## Tanny (12. Aug. 2015)

Harry,
ich kann Dir da nur von ganzem Herzen zustimmen 

meine 90 Liter Maurerbütt, die ja das Wasserelement im Strandmini ist, ist im Sommer von
Fröschen, Molchen und __ Kröten besiedelt - plus ein paar ganz kleine __ Schnecken.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Harry (12. Aug. 2015)

@Knoblauchkröte
Bitte noch mal genau lesen was ich schrieb....
Eigentlich ergibt das schon Sinn und widersprechen tue ich mich überhaupt nicht (net).


----------



## Ida17 (12. Aug. 2015)

Sternenbande schrieb:


> Naja bislang kamen ja eher negative Beiträge.



Das ist ja arg pessimistisch!
Wir versuchen doch nur Tipps zu geben und keine davon waren negativ. Hätten wir ein Bild von deinem Garten, könnte man sicherlich gezielter eine Auswahl an realisierbarer Teiche aufstellen. Wenn du sagst, du kannst nicht viel in Höhe, Breite und Tiefe gehen dann ist das okay. Klar sind __ Frösche und __ Molche was für's Auge und es wird sich auch bestimmt froschmäßig was einfinden, aber nicht sofort und vielleicht auch nicht dauerhaft. Ich warte vergeblich auf Amphibien seid ich meinen Teich fertiggestellt habe, manche User sprechen von jetzt auf gleich war da ein Frosch drin und ich glaube bei mir haben die Angst vor den Koi und gefrässigen Rotfedern! 
Also   und buddeln oder einen schönen Hochteich anlegen, wenn die lieben Tierchen wollen kommen die überall hin


----------



## Eugen (12. Aug. 2015)

Hoi Sandra,
zu deinen Fragen:
Heuer siedeln sich eh keine __ Molche mehr an.
Im nächsten Jahr nur,wenn grad welche in der Nähe sind.
Wohlfühlen ist so ne Sache,das wird dir kein Tier sagen können. vegetieren kann schon sein.
Was sich sonst noch ansiedeln wird ? Tja,da meine Glaskugel nen Sprung hat,würde ich sagen,alles was Bock hat,sich in so einer kleinen,im Sommer sehr warmen Pfütze aufzuhalten.


----------



## ina1912 (12. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Eugen!

so sehr ich Deine kompetenten Beiträge sonst auch schätze, aber dieser ist kontraproduktiv. Eben wurde noch die Frage erörtert, ob es nur negative Beitröge gibt, und sie wurde schon ziemlich entmutigt. Wenn Sandra darauf aus wäre, Tiere einzusperren und als "Haustiere" zu halten, dann hättest Du Recht mit der Frage der Grösse und Temperatur des künstlichen Gewässers. Aber darum gehts ja hier nicht. Die Tiere sollen freiwillig kommen und können gehen, wann sie wollen. Soviele Minigarten- oder Nur-Terassenbesitzer erfreuen sich in Ermangelung des Platzes für einen grösseren Teich  seit Jahren an Miniteichen, weil das nicht nur kleine Tiere anlockt, sondern auch spürbar dem menschlichen Wohlbefinden dient und ausserdem das "Refugium", das man sich geschaffen hat, sehr aufwertet. 
Wem es zu warm im Miniteich ist, der wird nicht kommen oder nicht lang bleiben. Die Inhaberin wird die Erfahrung selbst machen und ggf. mit einem Sonnensegel Abhilfe schaffen können. Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Saison, in der man den Miniteich geniessen kann, vom zeitigen Frühjahr bis zum späten Herbst geht und so betrachtet die Zahl der sehr heissen Tage eher zu vernachlässigen ist, gibt es aber sicher auch Tiere, die so ein warmes Gewässer gern aufsuchen. ZB __ Libellen und Vögel. Und das stelle ich mir für den Zweck, den Sandra anstrebt, nämlich viel beobachten zu können, auch durchaus des Aufwands wert vor.
lg ina


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Aug. 2015)

*ggg* ich hab immer eine Eisschale (Langnese 1Liter yummi) unterm Schlauchanschluss stehen und fang damit das Wasser auf und schütts dann in den Blumenkübel nebenan..da saß auchmal ein Molch drin und hat wie verrückt angefangen zu rudern, als er mich gesehen hat...schwimmend konnte er nicht flüchten und an klettern hat er wohl in dem Moment nicht gedacht ;-)
Also das hat ihm als Badewanne auf jedenfall gereicht.
Und wie oft hat schon eine Kröte in meinen Gartenclogs gesessen...Mittlerweile dreh ich sie vorher um, bevor ich reinsteige ;-)
VG Monika


----------



## Tanny (12. Aug. 2015)

Eugen schrieb:


> Tja,da meine Glaskugel nen Sprung hat,würde ich sagen,alles was Bock hat,sich in so einer kleinen,im Sommer sehr warmen Pfütze aufzuhalten.



...nur mal so zur Info: meine kleine 90 Liter- Pfütze ist ohne Wasserwechsel und Sonnensegel hat
zur Zeit 18 Grad und ist selbst an den heissesten Tagen oft kühler, als die großen Tümpel.

Das liegt an der Bepflanzung und der Innenausstattung - wenn man will, kann man auch die kleinste Pfütze
davon schützen, zu überhitzen.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Aug. 2015)

Jo, da staunt der Laie und der Fachmann wundert sich.

VG Monika


----------



## pema (13. Aug. 2015)

Meine Güte, was ist denn hier schon wieder los.
Da schaut man mal einen Tag nicht in's Forum und schon kann man die Entwicklung eines Threads kaum noch nachvollziehen.
Die Ausgangsfrage war doch nicht: soll ich mir einen Miniteich anlegen?, sondern: werden sich __ Molche in meinem Miniteich ansiedeln, um die Mückenlarven zu fressen?
Also Sandra: Miniteiche sind toll. Und Mückenlarven lieben zwar meine Regentonne - aber in den Teichen habe ich so gut wie keine.
Molche, __ Kröten, __ Frösche (oder sogar __ Schlangen) kommen...oder sie kommen nicht. Bei manchen Unsern scheint ein mit Regenwasser gefüllter Untersetzer zu reichen und Amphibien finden sich darin ein...bei anderen (z.B. bei mir), ist es ein großes Ereignis, wenn mal ein __ Grasfrosch eine Runde durch den (großen) Teich schwimmt. Molche habe ich zwar, aber das ist wahrscheinlich eher ein Zufall.
In meinen Minis hat schon mal eine Kröte gebadet, aber Molche habe ich noch nicht darin gesehen .... aber ich hoffe ja noch. Dennoch glotze ich jeden Tag in meine Minis (eher noch mehr, als in den großen Teich). Da ist ständig was los: __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Wasserläufer, Libellenlarven, __ Egel, __ Schnecken, ach und alles mögliche - aber keine Mückenlarven.
Also kauf dir eine Teichschale oder fang mit einem Mörtelkübel an, buddel den ein, bepflanz ihn und warte ab...Wasser ist faszinierend.
petra


----------



## Narnia (14. Sep. 2016)

Also ich habe dieses Jahr eine 150l Wasserschale aus dem Baumarkt angelegt und ich hab mittlerweile 2 __ Frösche darin. Es geht nicht nur um die Größe des Gewässers, sondern auch um den Garten im Ganzen. Wenn außenrum alles kahl ist, ohne Versteckmöglichkeiten, dann kommen auch keine Tiere. Ich hab halt Totholzhaufen, Steinhaufen und Unterwuchs (z.B. __ Bodendecker) usw. Nur das Wasser nützt meiner Meinung nach gar nix


----------



## troll20 (14. Sep. 2016)

Narnia schrieb:


> Nur das Wasser nützt meiner Meinung nach gar nix


Aber auch das Wasser muss entsprechende Kriterien mit sich bringen. Totes Destillat oder Chlor gegen Algen und ähnliche Substanzen, Wassertemperaturen durch Schatten geregelt, Sauerstoff usw hilft den Tieren oder killt sie gleich


----------

